# [VirtualOS] Quel système de Virtualisation adopter ?

## apocryphe

Bonjour,

Dans une dizaine de jours, je vais faire l’acquisition d’un Dell Inspiron 1520 ( C2D T7250, 2 go de ram, nvidia 8400 gs, wifi intel 3945, 1680x1050… jvous donne ma config, histoire aussi d’avoir des avis/conseils à me donner pour ma future installe)

Je cherche donc à avoir un système de virtualisation pour mes études, en gros j’en ai surtout besoin pour virtualiser du Windows ( xp, 2003, 2008, vista…), voir aussi MacOS ( illégal je crois…) et peut etre d’autres OS pour le fun ( minix, plan9...)… enfin pour le moment surtout du Win …

Xen me parait pas mal… mais aujourd'hui pas vraiment super intégré au kernel ( enfin, c est visiblement en passe de l’être), j’aimerais avoir des avis sur KVM…

Sinon peut être moins performant, mais peut être plus pratique VirtualBox ?

Merci d’avance de  vos avis

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

Question qui revient régulièrement, 

=> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-605735.html

Sinon pour une utilisation non professionnel : virtualbox . Il marche très bien

Sinon de temps en temps qemu mais plus lent.

----------

## apocryphe

bouleetbil

merci

en fait depuis peu je crois depuis le 2.6.23, xen est inclut dans le kernel officiel, je voulais savoir si il y avait des limitations pour le moment, pour un cpu tel qu un core2duo ?,  en gros il faut prendre dans mon cas xen-sources 2.6.20 ou le dernier des kernel ?

----------

## Temet

Renseigne toi avant car fut un temps, le kernel xen foutait la merde pour les drivers graphiques et tout les modules que tu compiles qui ne sont pas dans le noyau. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

faut que je trouve un tuto sur xen pour tester ce type de virtualisation

le processeur de mon laptop doit le supporter vu que c'est un intel core 2 duo T5500

----------

## apocryphe

NEOxAKIRA

hehe ba hesites pas a faire partager ton experience sur ce post...

Temet

C'est aussi pour ce genre de complications que je poste ici... histoire de pouvoir remonter les problemes rencontrés...

je me demande aussi au niveau du 64bit, ca ne pose pas de pb je supose avec win32... enfin y a pas de pb supplementaire avec du 64bit ?

----------

## apocryphe

Hum quelqu un a un kernel 64 bit ?

il y a la virtualisation/xen ( dans processor ) dans le .23 ? je me demande si la mligration 64 bit n'a pas eu du retard ?

sinon je sais que xen n'est pas totalement migré dans le noyau, quelqu un peut me dire de quoi il en est exactement ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon pour une utilisation non professionnel : virtualbox . Il marche très bien
> 
> Sinon de temps en temps qemu mais plus lent.

 

qemu me semble tout aussi rapide (avec kqemu) et en plus il offre tout et est 100% libre (virtualbox n'offre le support usb qu'en pré-compilé). 

Le seul "défaut" de qemu face à virtualbox est que tout se fait en mode console (et qu'il faut un slot gcc-3.5.x pour l'installer)

----------

## billiob

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Hum quelqu un a un kernel 64 bit ?
> 
> il y a la virtualisation/xen ( dans processor ) dans le .23 ?

 

Je ne l'ai pas.

----------

## apocryphe

billiob

merci d'avoir jetté un oeil !

si quelqu un connait la roadmap de migration de xen pour 64bit jsuis preneur...

----------

## bouleetbil

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *bouleetbil wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon pour une utilisation non professionnel : virtualbox . Il marche très bien
> 
> Sinon de temps en temps qemu mais plus lent. 
> ...

 

Salut j'utilise qemu depuis pas mal de temps avant de connaitre virtualbox. Qemu est libre c'est vrai (depuis pas longtemps), le fait qu'il fonctionne qu'en ligne de commande en fait sa m'arrange je me fais des scripts pour lancer mes machines virtuelles. En plus, il fait tourner des os que virtualbox ne sait ou ne savait pas  faire fonctionner comme Gentoo/Freebsd. Mais il est quand même moins rapide que virtualbox (surtout dans les copies de fichiers) et plus facile d'accès pour ceux qui préfère une interface à un mode console   :Laughing:    .

----------

## apocryphe

il y a moyen d avoir le kernel xen-source a jours ?? parceque dans portage il est en .20 ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> il y a moyen d avoir le kernel xen-source a jours ?? parceque dans portage il est en .20 ...

 

Faut voir, mais généralement le projet Xen a toujours du retard par rapport à Linux, donc .20 ça me semblerait potable en fait.

----------

